# How about this?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Only one word comes to mind: DESPCIABLE!

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-set-to-allow-first-shipments-of-unrefined-oil-overseas-2014-06-24?dist=tbeforebell

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have disliked other Presidents before....mainly Willy Clinton. But I have never loathed a potus like the scum bag we have now....he is sickening to even look at. There cannot be enough bad fortune for him.

Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Never thought I would ever see a president who would personally try to ruin our country. 
I thought the objective was to help and strengthen our country.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Is he trying to ruin the country or is he just a complete idiot (I think both) Clearing the way for the USA to build a couple of new refineries now that would be a good piece of legislation But these morons are not capable of that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> Is he trying to ruin the country or is he just a complete idiot (I think both) Clearing the way for the USA to build a couple of new refineries now that would be a good piece of legislation But these morons are not capable of that.


He is purposely trying to bring our country down several pegs. He does not want the US to be exceptional or powerful. 
Just like leaving Iraq, if we leave the top position in the world, someone else will fill the vacuum. I bet it won't be someone friendly, either.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I read the other day on MarketWatch, I think it was, that the oil producers don't really want that new pipeline. They want to be able send it by train to their port of choice so they can get the most money for their oil when it goes overseas. Drill baby drill and then what do we do with it, start selling it to foreign countries to the highest bidder but that's the way Capitalism works I guess.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Shmart. But then again we (the U. S.) doesn't have the refining capacity anyway, thanks to . . .


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh good you can sell your crude and than buy back our Canadian crude at a higher price. Economics 001 how to go broke in a hurry.

But at least it will be good for Canada.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Rail system has been used beyond capacity with ND oil.


----------

